

French Jewish Students Take Twitter to Court Over Anti-Semitic Tweets - bmmayer1
http://www.jspace.com/news/articles/french-jewish-students-take-twitter-to-court/12405

======
tokenizer
In this case, don't hate the game, hate the player.

Any and every single open forum is susceptible to this, and while I think
these posts could or should be taken down given context, it doesn't mean
Twitter should be responsible.

